# KDE 4 beta

## davbolla93

Salve a tutti, oggi ho fatto amicizia per la prima volta con gentoo   :Very Happy: 

Ho deciso di installare kde, ma anche avendo attivato 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

 in make.conf, quando dico 

```
emerge kde
```

 mi installa la 3.5, sapete dirmi se c'è un modo per aggoirnarla alla beta 4?

Grazie a tutti, ma sopratutto grazie a Gentoo!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

Kde4 non è ancora in portage, se voui provare le brezza ti conviene aggiungere l'overlay con layman.

 A tuo rischio e pericolo.

----------

## 102376

intanto leverei subito quella flag da make.conf

ed inizierei a leggermi un po' di documentazione su come smascherare i pacchetti

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2

poi non dovrebbe essere ancora in portage, usa 

```
layman 
```

edit:mentre scrivevo c'è gia stata una risposta

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Kde4 non è ancora in portage, se voui provare le brezza ti conviene aggiungere l'overlay con layman.
> 
>  A tuo rischio e pericolo.

 

orpo. è una versione beta. mica prealfa. io volevo aspettare, ma mi sto spazientendo.

epperò. qualcuno sa quando è prevista l'uscita in portage?

inoltre, in layman kde-experimental ho visto una versione splitted di kde marcata con l'etichetta -7*.

è quella corrispondente alla futura kde-4 splitted?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ho seguito questa guida http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_KDE4 ma ci sono 2 cose importanti da dire:

1) non potrai usare ancora kde4 come desktop predefinito troppi bug ancora e crash

2) Se vuoi metterlo dopo il punto 1 ricorda di creare un nuovo utente per provarlo visto che potrebbe incasinarti i file di kde3

Io l'ho messo gusto per provarlo ma se vuoi risparmiarti ore di compilazione (ho incontrato 3 errori e ho dovuto togliere anche kdegames dall'ebuild visto che non compila) prova la livecd di opensuse con kde4 http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io ho seguito questa guida 

 

che parla, infatti di pacchetti monolitici.

quegli split che ho scaricato io, corrispondono a una versione 4.* o 3.*? perché hanno quella numerazione?

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) non potrai usare ancora kde4 come desktop predefinito troppi bug ancora e crash
> 
> 

 

ancora così gravi? kde4 è stato annunciato secoli fa. va bene che provano lo sbarco su windows, ma non era necessario copiare anche l'abitudine a sforare le tabelle di pianificazione   :Rolling Eyes:  .

sapete se succede solo a gentoo o anche per le altre distro?

le versioni 3 e 4 di kde possono coesistere nello stesso sistema (fermo restando l'accorgimento di usare utenti diversi)?.

----------

## davbolla93

beh allora lascio la 3.5, tanto è bella anche questa   :Wink: 

Sentite 'na cosa però.....

io devo sempre fare il login testuale e poi dire STARTX, c'è un modo per fare il login già in modalità grafica?

Grizie

----------

## cloc3

 *davbolla93 wrote:*   

> beh allora lascio la 3.5, tanto è bella anche questa  
> 
> Sentite 'na cosa però.....
> 
> io devo sempre fare il login testuale e poi dire STARTX, c'è un modo per fare il login già in modalità grafica?
> ...

 

```

# rc-update add default xdm

# /etc/init.d/xdm start

```

puoi configurare xdm in /etc/conf.d/xdm.

vai a rivedere le guide di base, sono cose scritte un po' dappertutto.

----------

## Ic3M4n

aggiungi kdm al runlevel di default.

```
/etc/init.d/xdm default
```

logicamente devi impostare di utilizzare kdm nel file di conf. 

```
/etc/conf.d/xdm
```

altrimenti ti parte xdm.

----------

## lavish

Spostato dal Forum italiano (Italian) al Forum di discussione italiano, visto che si parla di KDE4.

davbolla93: in questo forum vale la regola "1 thread, 1 argomento", quindi non e' il  caso di esporre domande differenti dall'oggetto del topic, altrimenti si crea un gran casino  :Smile: 

E' possibilissimo comunque aprire un thread per argomento, su questo non c'e' alcun problema  :Smile: 

Certo e' che la tua domanda trova facilmente risposta nella documentazione di gentoo  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## davbolla93

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Spostato dal Forum italiano (Italian) al Forum di discussione italiano, visto che si parla di KDE4.
> 
> davbolla93: in questo forum vale la regola "1 thread, 1 argomento", quindi non e' il  caso di esporre domande differenti dall'oggetto del topic, altrimenti si crea un gran casino 
> 
> E' possibilissimo comunque aprire un thread per argomento, su questo non c'e' alcun problema 
> ...

 

ah, ok

no era per non incasinare i threads..... cmq grizie a tutti

----------

## Nuitari

aggiungo anche le mie domande su kde4, che aspetto ormai da mesi. Leggendo la road map si parlava di una release ogni circa 27-28 del mese (27 luglio la prima, poi 27 agosto, 27 settembre e poi quella diciamo "finale").

Possibile che sia ancora inutilizzabile? 

importando l'overlay kde con layman e digitando un: eix kde:

```
kde-base/kde

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.5 (~)3.5.6 3.5.7

        (kde-4) **3.91.0[1]

        (kde-svn)       **9999.4[1]

        {accessibility}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all non-developer kde-base/* packages

kde-base/kdegraphics

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.5 3.5.5-r1 3.5.5-r2 (~)3.5.6 (~)3.5.6-r1 (~)3.5.6-r2 (~)3.5.7 3.5.7-r1

        (0)     **3.91.0[1] **9999.4[1]

        {arts chm debug djvu elibc_FreeBSD exiv2 gphoto2 imlib jpeg kdeenablefinal openexr opengl pdf povray scanner tetex tiff xinerama}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE graphics-related apps.
```

vedo ad esempio queste cose. Ora, qual'è la differenza tra la versione  (kde-4) **3.91.0[1], oppure  (0)     **3.91.0[1] **9999.4[1] ?

ero curioso di provare la guida linkata da fedeliallalinea, ma se lui mi dice che è ancora impraticabile, mi fido e aspetto   :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io l'ho messo gusto per provarlo ma se vuoi risparmiarti ore di compilazione (ho incontrato 3 errori e ho dovuto togliere anche kdegames dall'ebuild visto che non compila) prova la livecd di opensuse con kde4 http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/

 

io ho provato il cd live. manco parte. mi dice che richiede 512 di ram. io ho 1 GB di ram, ma chissà perchè secondo lui io ho solo 128. interessante   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

vabbè, il fato vuole che io aspetti....  :Rolling Eyes: 

ps: ma KDE è francese? (ho visto il link all'howto)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ancora così gravi?

 

E a pensare che e' una release che implementa un sacco di cose nuove tra cui plasma e kwin a mo di compiz e altre cosuccie che dette in due parole non renderebbero l'idea.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> kde4 è stato annunciato secoli fa.

 

Si vero ma si e' sempre detto che l'ultima release serebbe stata pronta per ottobre 2007 quindi vediamo se mantengono le promesse.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> le versioni 3 e 4 di kde possono coesistere nello stesso sistema (fermo restando l'accorgimento di usare utenti diversi)?.

 

Mi pare che oltre questo ci sia un problema con kdm per farlo partire se hai un kde 3 ma non so di persona visto che ho compilato kde4 e non avevo la versione 3

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  e kwin a mo di compiz 

 

 :Exclamation: 

porc. in attesa della tua risposta ho fatto le mie prove.

a parte kdeadmin e kdepim (mi pare) che non compilavano, tutto è filato liscio.

dopo però, il desktop sembrava poco usabile e sono tornato indietro.

adesso forse capisco il perché: invece di kwin, definivo compiz-manager in $KDEWM.

rabbia. temo di non avere tempo per riprovarci.

----------

## DANNO__

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   ancora così gravi? 
> 
> E a pensare che e' una release che implementa un sacco di cose nuove tra cui plasma e kwin a mo di compiz e altre cosuccie che dette in due parole non renderebbero l'idea.
> 
> 

 

Una domanda mi sorge spontanea,ma sarà possibile disattivare questa features a mo di beryl/compiz?Con questi ultimi potevamo selezionare il caro kwin 2d che allegeriva il carico!(se ho scritto qualche castroneria bacchettatemi pure)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *DANNO__ wrote:*   

> Una domanda mi sorge spontanea,ma sarà possibile disattivare questa features a mo di beryl/compiz?Con questi ultimi potevamo selezionare il caro kwin 2d che allegeriva il carico!(se ho scritto qualche castroneria bacchettatemi pure)

 

A dirti il vero non ne ho la piu pallida idea, comunque visto che e' kde oserei dire che ci sara' questa possibilita'.

Edit:

 *Quote:*   

> Effects are disabled by default at the moment, although that may change before KDE 4 ships, and distributions may decide to alter this setting anyway.

 

Fonte

----------

## flocchini

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ancora così gravi? kde4 è stato annunciato secoli fa. va bene che provano lo sbarco su windows, ma non era necessario copiare anche l'abitudine a sforare le tabelle di pianificazione   .
> 
> sapete se succede solo a gentoo o anche per le altre distro?

 

eddai e' un progetto immane... Non credo c'entri lo sbarco su win. E in ogni caso e' il pacchetto ad essere in ritardo, non gentoo, e' ovviamente cosi' x tutte le distro  :Smile:  Vediamo se il livecd funge da vmware :p

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> E in ogni caso e' il pacchetto ad essere in ritardo

 

Non e' in ritardo kde4 stabile e' stato annunciato per ottobre 2007! Ora siamo alla fase di freeze delle funzionalita' per poter stabilizzare il resto del codice.

----------

## Scen

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Vediamo se il livecd funge da vmware :p

 

Io l'ho provato su Virtualbox! E' partito tutto senza grandi problemi  :Cool:  Da fan di KDE dico: sta versione 4 non sembra malaccio, mi aspettavo qualcosa di più rivoluzionario, ma forse è ancora presto per sputare sentenze  :Razz: 

Okular mi sembra una buona idea; Dolphin non mi ha entusiasmato (per ora), forse devo abituarmi all'interfaccia un pò più "spartana"; per il resto devo darci un'occhiata un pò più approfondita!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Dolphin non mi ha entusiasmato (per ora)

 

Io sto provando la versione svn. A me piace molto e' studiato bene. Lo trovo molto configurabile l'unica cosa che secondo me manca e' che quando clicco con tasto destro (menu veloce) mi piacerebbe avere Sorted By e Show Hidden File. Poi trovo molto comodo lo split.

Edit: anche la navigation bar la trovo geniale

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   Vediamo se il livecd funge da vmware :p 
> 
> Io l'ho provato su Virtualbox! E' partito tutto senza grandi problemi  Da fan di KDE dico: sta versione 4 non sembra malaccio, mi aspettavo qualcosa di più rivoluzionario, ma forse è ancora presto per sputare sentenze 
> 
> Okular mi sembra una buona idea; Dolphin non mi ha entusiasmato (per ora), forse devo abituarmi all'interfaccia un pò più "spartana"; per il resto devo darci un'occhiata un pò più approfondita!

 

A quanto ho capito, anche se è una Beta non è presente tutto quello che avremo nella stable di ottobre...anche io, da fan di gnome, attendo con ansia l'uscita di Kde4   :Cool: 

----------

## Nuitari

uhhhm, io volevo installarlo poi due giorni fa ho visto un video su youtube e mi e' passata la voglia...

Anchio a dire il vero mi aspettavo qualcosa di piu' rivoluzionario, parlo piu' che altro a livello grafico. La barra in basso mi sembra antiquata, si poteva inserire una barra laterale stile mac perfettamente integrata che non ho visto. Lo stile e' molto spartano, ma immagino che sia perche' le rifiniture vengono fatte per ultime. 

Per quanto riguarda dolphin e le nuove applicazioni sembrano abbastanza veloci, ma prima di dare giudizi preferisco vederle funzionare sul mio pc  :Smile: 

Continuo comunque ad aspettare con ansia, sperando che una volta stabilizzato il sistema principale si possano fare cose veramente rivoluzionarie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   Vediamo se il livecd funge da vmware :p 
> 
> Io l'ho provato su Virtualbox! E' partito tutto senza grandi problemi  Da fan di KDE dico: sta versione 4 non sembra malaccio, mi aspettavo qualcosa di più rivoluzionario, ma forse è ancora presto per sputare sentenze 
> 
> Okular mi sembra una buona idea; Dolphin non mi ha entusiasmato (per ora), forse devo abituarmi all'interfaccia un pò più "spartana"; per il resto devo darci un'occhiata un pò più approfondita!

 

ho seguito il tuo consiglio e anche io ho provato con virtualbox.

direi che non è niente male.

anche se come layout preferisco il mio kde...  ho visto che la grafica sembra migliorata!

si, dai.. come beta gli darei un 6 e mezzo.  :Rolling Eyes: 

si vedrà ad ottobre...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> uhhhm, io volevo installarlo poi due giorni fa ho visto un video su youtube e mi e' passata la voglia...
> 
> Anchio a dire il vero mi aspettavo qualcosa di piu' rivoluzionario, parlo piu' che altro a livello grafico. La barra in basso mi sembra antiquata, si poteva inserire una barra laterale stile mac perfettamente integrata che non ho visto. Lo stile e' molto spartano, ma immagino che sia perche' le rifiniture vengono fatte per ultime. 

 

Occhio a parlare di questo perche' fino a poco tempo fa la barra era ancora kicker, per la versione finale cambiera' perche' ci sara' un fusione di kicker/plasma/superkaramba (almeno cosi mi e' parso di capire).

----------

## topper_harley

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  Dolphin non mi ha entusiasmato (per ora), forse devo abituarmi all'interfaccia un pò più "spartana"; 

 

Qui  c'e' una recensione in italiano con tanto di screenshots.

----------

## Nuitari

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> cambiera' perche' ci sara' un fusione di kicker/plasma/superkaramba (almeno cosi mi e' parso di capire).

 

eh infatti anche io avevo capito cosi', difatti spero che da qui a due mesi la possano introdurre; fatto sta che magari un po niubbosamente mi aspettavo che almeno un accenno ci fosse anche nella beta   :Embarassed: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Occhio a parlare di questo perche' fino a poco tempo fa la barra era ancora kicker, per la versione finale cambiera' perche' ci sara' un fusione di kicker/plasma/superkaramba (almeno cosi mi e' parso di capire).

 

Fedeli, una cosa che non capisco è perché abbiano rilasciato una 'beta' quando in realtà alcune cose (fondamentali a mio avviso) non sono ancora state completamente integrate (vedi kicker)..   :Question: 

----------

## Scen

Le versioni beta vengono rilasciate per essere testate dal più ampio bacino d'utenza possibile (e quindi per scovare più facilmente i problemi), mica per fare bella figura  :Rolling Eyes: 

Forse nelle beta2,3,ecc. verranno incluse anche queste integrazioni!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Fedeli, una cosa che non capisco è perché abbiano rilasciato una 'beta' quando in realtà alcune cose (fondamentali a mio avviso) non sono ancora state completamente integrate (vedi kicker)..  

 

Non saprei, so solo che la mia versione svn non presenta piu kicker tradizionale. Non saprei neanche dirti che sia visto che crash  :Razz: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Le versioni beta vengono rilasciate per essere testate dal più ampio bacino d'utenza possibile (e quindi per scovare più facilmente i problemi), mica per fare bella figura 
> 
> Forse nelle beta2,3,ecc. verranno incluse anche queste integrazioni!

 

Beh, non è propriamente vero...Da che so io, in una beta dovrebbero esserci tutte le features della versione finale, altrimenti che cosa betatesto??   :Very Happy: 

D'altronde sono anche uscite diverse alpha prima di queste... 

@Fedeli:esiste qualche livecd con una versione SVN RECENTE da testare???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> @Fedeli:esiste qualche livecd con una versione SVN RECENTE da testare???

 

Ovviamente no visto che non va molto bene  :Very Happy: . Io ho fatto partire si crashavano la meta delle cose e ho chiuso sono passato a gnome stabile e ho testato da li le varie applicazioni  :Razz: .

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Le versioni beta vengono rilasciate ... mica per fare bella figura 
> 
> 

 

però qualche problemino oggettivo esiste in questo caso, e va oltre l'impazienza febbrile di noi smanettoni.

nulla di grave. kde4 segnerà certamente un salto in avanti per il software libero nel campo del desktop. ma tocca proprio aspettare che i tempi siano maturi  :Smile:  .

----------

## Kernel78

A vedere il procedere della situazione lo si capiva tranquillamente ma adesso è ufficiale. kde4 slitta

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> A vedere il procedere della situazione lo si capiva tranquillamente ma adesso è ufficiale. kde4 slitta

 

Ho letto anche io.... /me triste

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Direi Realistico ... e io sono quasi sollevato

Noto che il 21 Novembre c'è la prima grossa milestone con la RC1 ... ma un mese tra la Rc1 ela release definitiva non è un pò poco?

----------

## cloc3

fedeli, adesso è ora?

----------

## lordalbert

qualcuno sa a che punto è ora? 

Qualcuno che l'ha installato e sa dirmi com'è?

----------

## Scen

Vedi link sopra postato da cloc3.

----------

## CarloJekko

provato... e:

per quanto riguarda  gli effetti di kwin, preferisco di gran lunga quelli di compiz

Il menu non sono riuscito a farlo fungere

Dolphin e konqueror sono una vera bomba, velocissimi....!!

Plasma promette molto bene..

----------

## Scen

Finalmente lo sto provando anch'io.

Ammetto di trovarmi un pò spaesato, soprattutto per la mancanza del fidato kicker. Se provo a lanciare qualcosa da quel famigerato "Desktop Toolbox" mi viene creata una laconica finestrella nera con su scritto "This object could not be created"  :Confused: 

Forse sono io imbranato ma per ora l'ambiente mi risulta poco pratico, e in alcune parti un pò da "sgrezzare".

Nota positiva: il tema "Oxygene" è una figata  :Cool: 

Per ora (ma mi pare ovvio) resto su KDE 3.5, però cercherò di smanettare il più possibile su KDE4, in vista del futuro switch  :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

Screenshot!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

si veramente carino  :Smile:  l'ho vista questa sera sul gibbone e devo dire che come fan KDE sono molto soddisfatto.. gli mancnao ancora un bel po di cosette ma sono sicuro che pian piano fixeranno tutto al meglio! aprirà una nuova era dei DE  :Smile: 

----------

## devilheart

solo a me sta un giorno ad eseguire i programmi con alt+f2?

----------

## khelidan1980

C'è qualche guida per metterla su?Ho trovato il mega 3d con l'overlay ma si tratta della versione monolitica,c'è altro in giro??

----------

## cloc3

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> C'è qualche guida per metterla su?Ho trovato il mega 3d con l'overlay ma si tratta della versione monolitica,c'è altro in giro??

 

direi che il mega 3D sia il massimo.

tra l'altro linka a un wiki dedicato.

escludo che esista attualmente una versione split. quando avevo provato io , ho incontrato la seccatura di dover togliere gli split di kde3 per mettere quelli di kde4. ed è stata esperienza di breve durata. adesso aspetto la prima versione slotted splittata in tilde.

a parte questo, non credo che servano particolari guide. basta caricare l'overlay ed eventualmente smascherare il necessario con autounmask .

se hai altri problemi, prova a specificarli.

----------

## bandreabis

Testo kde4 su ubuntu e poi riferisco... ci metterà un po' a compilare, soprattutto con lo scassone su cui lo sto installando....

PS. non è splitted.

----------

## khelidan1980

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *khelidan1980 wrote:*   C'è qualche guida per metterla su?Ho trovato il mega 3d con l'overlay ma si tratta della versione monolitica,c'è altro in giro?? 
> 
> direi che il mega 3D sia il massimo.
> 
> tra l'altro linka a un wiki dedicato.
> ...

 

No no era solo per info,comunque ho fatto una macchina vmware con su ubuntu e lo installato da li,giusto per non rischiare di fare casini super qui!

Lo sto testando,ovviamente siamo ancora indietro ma direi che ora è abbastanza usabile...ma sono valutazioni da una prova di 5 minuti,inoltre alcuni moduli tipo quello dove cì'è amarok falliscono la compilazione,purtroppo lo script per fare il tutto è avaro di informazioni in quanto a debug!Ritenterò domani,infondo è codice cvs!

Anchio ormai apetto la versione slotted per gentoo,direi che gia si puo pensare allo switch quando sarà in tilde!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> a parte questo, non credo che servano particolari guide. basta caricare l'overlay ed eventualmente smascherare il necessario con autounmask.

 

se si vuole installare kde4 con kde3 non basta caricare gli ebuild del sopracitato overlay, ma bisogna usare utenti di sistema diversi e settare correttamente le sessioni di avvio, senza si incasina kde3 (ci si ritrova con un DE kde3 che per metà è *fuso* con alcune parti di kde4 le quali ovviamente fanno a cazzotti con kde3 innescando l'autocombustione del pc e la caduta di tutti i peli del proprio {cane,gatto,pappagallino,pesce rosso} )

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Caduta dei peli? ... io sapevo che si diventa ciechi

----------

## Onip

penso che se il proprio pesce rosso ha dei peli il conflitto tra i vari kde sia l'ultimo dei problemi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> e la caduta di tutti i peli del proprio {cane,gatto,pappagallino,pesce rosso} )

 

secondo me, alla protezione animali ci ha già pensato lo script stratkde. ecco un estratto:

 */usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> cd ${HOME}
> ...

 

almeno per kde3.5, il file ~/.kde punta alla cartella ~/.kde3.5 escludendo ogni genere di sovrapposizione dannosa.

qualora per kde4.* non fosse lo stesso, si dovrebbe risolvere con qualcosa del genere:

attenzione: questo script dovrebbe funzionare, ma non è stato testato. 

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ cat salvakde.sh 

#!/bin/sh

sed -i 's|/usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde|/usr/local/bin/miostartkde4 |' /usr/share/xsessions/kde-3.5.desktop

cat << EOF > /usr/local/bin/miostartkde4

#!/bin/sh

ln -sfn .kde4.0 ~/.kde

if [ ! -x ~/.kde4.0 ]; then mkdir ~/.kde4.0;fi

. /usr/kde/4.0/bin/startkde

EOF

chmod +x /usr/local/bin/miostartkde4

```

purtroppo, ho deciso ad agosto di attendere la versione ~ di kde4 per provare.

se qualcuno ha tempo e voglia, giudichi lo script.

----------

## bandreabis

domanda: ma è possibile togliere la grafica superfica di kde4 per usare la mia attuale in kde3?

kde4 dovrebbe essere soprattutto una nuova tecnologia e nuove applicazioni.... e niente arts.... giusto?

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> domanda: ma è possibile togliere la grafica superfica di kde4 per usare la mia attuale in kde3?
> 
> kde4 dovrebbe essere soprattutto una nuova tecnologia e nuove applicazioni.... e niente arts.... giusto?

 

Puoi rimuovere tutti gli effetti grafici da

Impostazioni di sistema (System Settings) -> Aspetto -> Stile -> Effects e disabilitare brutalmente "Enable GUI Effects" (sto usando KDE4 RC2, non è ancora localizzata perfettamente  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## GabrieleB

pare oggi sia il gran giorno  :Smile: 

----------

## guerro

Anche io son in TREPIDANTE ATTESA che arrivi.....    :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

speriamo che la situazione in termini di stabilità si concretizzi al più presto.. che io non vedo l'ora di metterlo su   :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

ho letto che consigliano agli utenti che già utilizzano l'ultima stabile di rimanere a quella visti i problemi non ancora risolti della 4.0.0 ...

----------

## Nuitari

anchio sono in trepidante attesa...

ma una domanda: se io adesso lo installo dal repository kde, quella versione li non dovrebbe essere praticamente quella stabile? o devo aspettare che sia messo in portage?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> anchio sono in trepidante attesa...
> 
> ma una domanda: se io adesso lo installo dal repository kde, quella versione li non dovrebbe essere praticamente quella stabile? o devo aspettare che sia messo in portage?

 

per usare emerge dovresti aspettare che vada in portage, ma nulla vieta di farlo dal repository kde  senza usare emerge.

ciauz

----------

## Dece

Io sono pigro. Attenderò che ci sia anche in portage  :Smile: 

----------

## GabrieleB

ci siamo ! 

http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/index-it.php

----------

## bandreabis

Per ora provo dolphin...   :Razz:  che è ancora masked.

----------

## comio

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Io sono pigro. Attenderò che ci sia anche in portage 

 

se vuoi andare di overlay: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/

----------

## Dece

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *Dece wrote:*   Io sono pigro. Attenderò che ci sia anche in portage  
> 
> se vuoi andare di overlay: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/

 

Beh se finisco la pazienza prima che entri nel portage tree... sicuramente!

----------

## Nuitari

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per usare emerge dovresti aspettare che vada in portage, ma nulla vieta di farlo dal repository kde  senza usare emerge.
> 
> ciauz

 

si esattamente la mia domanda era: caricato con layman il repository kde, ottengo:

```

kde-base/kde

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.5 (~)3.5.6 3.5.7 (~)3.5.8

        (kde-4) **3.91.0[1]

        (kde-svn)       **9999.4[1]

        {accessibility}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all non-developer kde-base/* packages

```

allora, la versione kde-4-3.91.0, se io installo quella dovrebbe essere praticamente uguale alle 4.0 no? e si dovrebbe installare in uno slot diverso dalla 3.5.8 che ho ora. Non vorrei però che quando la 4.0 esce in portage invece di aggiornarmi la 3.91 vada ad inserirsi in un altro slot ancora, era quello che io volevo capire  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> per usare emerge dovresti aspettare che vada in portage, ma nulla vieta di farlo dal repository kde  senza usare emerge.
> 
> ciauz 
> ...

 

L'overlay è gestito dalla stessa gente che commita sul portage... quindi vai tranquillo... ricorda comunque che è software ancora acerbo e non testato.

luigi

----------

## 102376

ma quando sarà inserito nel portage di gentoo???

passerà qualche giorno o è questioni di settimane o mesi??

se così fosse mi butto ad installare da layman!!!!

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma quando sarà inserito nel portage di gentoo???
> 
> passerà qualche giorno o è questioni di settimane o mesi??
> 
> se così fosse mi butto ad installare da layman!!!!

 

sicuramente passerà qualche settimana......     almeno credo.....  

ciauz

----------

## 102376

 *V-Li wrote:*   

> To stop the confusion: http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_150106.xml:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> KDE 4.0.0 will be released on January, 11th 2008, and if things keep  
> ...

 

il mio inglese non è il massimo, ma dicono di mettere kde in portage il giorno della realizzazione!!!

----------

## Onip

una notarella

 *pollycoke.net wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una piccola nota per evitarvi qualche magra figura nei confronti dei più smaliziati: sappiate che KDE 4.0.0 non è consigliato come rimpiazzo definitivo per il vostro attuale desktop. Se usate l’ultima versione stabile di GNOME2 o KDE3 siete invitati a continuare a farlo e usare KDE 4.0.0 solo nell’ottica di sperimentazione di nuovo software.
> 
> 

 

Letto anche altrove.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

> una notarella
> 
>  *pollycoke.net wrote:*   
> 
> Una piccola nota per evitarvi qualche magra figura nei confronti dei più smaliziati: sappiate che KDE 4.0.0 non è consigliato come rimpiazzo definitivo per il vostro attuale desktop. Se usate l’ultima versione stabile di GNOME2 o KDE3 siete invitati a continuare a farlo e usare KDE 4.0.0 solo nell’ottica di sperimentazione di nuovo software.
> ...

 

è quello che ho detto anche io ma penso che il desiderio di provarlo sia troppo forte.

Io ho fatto una macchina virtuale apposta ...

----------

## darkmanPPT

si, beh, anche io c'avevo una macchina virtuale apposita per KDE4.......

però, uffa... non c'è accelerazione 3d e non si riesce realmente a provarlo!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 102376

bhe ma qual'è il problema, usate un nuovo utente!!!!

tanto viene messo su  uno sloto diverso

----------

## tokj

Sì appunto, usate un utente nuovo, come del resto lo si raccomanda anche nel wiki dell'overlay. L'unica cosa fastidiosa è che dopo aver installato KDE4 mi ha raddoppiato le voci nel menù di KDE 3, riempendolo di doppioni.   :Confused: 

Vabbè, sfiga.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ma i livecd son passati di moda? Niente problemi con VM e accelerazioni 3d mancate ...

Suse e $la_distro_forkata_da_debian_+_amata_da_chi_nn_sa_installare_gentoo offrono un liveCD dedicato .

Così nn rischiate di rompere niente, nè dovrete spremere a compilare il vostro proc.

----------

## tokj

Non c'ho pensato ai livecd, anche perché con il mio gagliardo 56k facevo prima ad aggiornare l'svn che scaricare l'iso di un livecd.  :Razz: 

Comunque la soluzione è buona, anche per rendersi conto che KDE4 in effetti "consuma di meno".  :Smile:  IMHO penso che sia la cosa più di degna di nota in questa prima release, mentre l'usabilità è ancora insufficiente per permettere un utilizzo su base quotidiana. Ma era prevedibile.

Saluti

----------

## Dece

Io ho provato diverse volte la live di opensuse: però con una nvidia, senza l'accelerazione dei driver proprietari era abbastanza inusabile...

Non ho provato però con l'altra_distro_forkata_da_debian  :Wink: 

Che poi non ci sarebbe neanche bisogno di fare un nuovo utente credo: nella home dovrebbe crearsi la dir .kde4 con tutti i file di configurazione, senza andare a toccare nulla dei vecchi (io un backup però lo farei); poi immagino che kde4 sarà slotted...

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ma i livecd son passati di moda? Niente problemi con VM e accelerazioni 3d mancate ...
> 
> Suse e $la_distro_forkata_da_debian_+_amata_da_chi_nn_sa_installare_gentoo offrono un liveCD dedicato .
> 
> Così nn rischiate di rompere niente, nè dovrete spremere a compilare il vostro proc.

 

si, però a me quel cd là non parte.. c'ho già provato e... non so

.....

si pianta e non parte. con la macchina virtuale invece parte senza problemi... uhm...  :Confused: 

----------

## cloc3

 *tokj wrote:*   

> Sì appunto, usate un utente nuovo, come del resto lo si raccomanda anche nel wiki dell'overlay. 

 

a me, invece, questa attenzione sembra inutile.

all'avvio di kde, gli script preinstallalti aggiustano opportunamente il link di ~/.kde e le cose restano ottimamente separate.

peccato che konqueror continua a non supportare pienamente google. io speravo che con la 4.0 fosse la volta buona.

quando si deciderano a sistemare questa cosa?

o esiste un qualche impedimento tecnico o legale destinato a protrarsi nel tempo?

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> peccato che konqueror continua a non supportare pienamente google. io speravo che con la 4.0 fosse la volta buona.
> 
> quando si deciderano a sistemare questa cosa?
> 
> o esiste un qualche impedimento tecnico o legale destinato a protrarsi nel tempo?

 

Domanda: in cosa non lo supporta (solo curiosità, io uso firefox) ?

Io sapevo che gmail era stato ottimizzato per IE e per FF quindi magari se imposti l'agent come firefox magari funziona ...

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   peccato che konqueror continua a non supportare pienamente google. 
> 
> Domanda: in cosa non lo supporta (solo curiosità, io uso firefox) ?
> 
> 

 

gmail è usabile, ma solo per le funzionalità essenziali.

googledocs ti dice espressamente di cambiare browser. poi ti suggerisce che se aggiungi all'indirizzo la stringa ?browserok=true qualcosa può funzionare. ti avvisa anche che l'operazione, a suo dire, costituisce reato (  :Question:  ).

poi accedi (faticosamente) alla lista dei tuoi documenti ma naturalmente non riesci a usare l'editor. sembra proprio che manchi il supporto ad alcune chiamate di funzione indispensabili.

----------

## Kernel78

e se provi a impostare l'agent fingendo di essere firefox ?

----------

## tokj

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *tokj wrote:*   Sì appunto, usate un utente nuovo, come del resto lo si raccomanda anche nel wiki dell'overlay.  
> 
> a me, invece, questa attenzione sembra inutile.
> 
> all'avvio di kde, gli script preinstallalti aggiustano opportunamente il link di ~/.kde e le cose restano ottimamente separate.

 

Sì, è vero. Ho notato solo ora che in ~/.kde/ c'è una directory kde4/ con i file di configurazione. L'ultima volta che avevo provato KDE4 (a metà Settembre) non c'era.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> peccato che konqueror continua a non supportare pienamente google. io speravo che con la 4.0 fosse la volta buona.
> 
> quando si deciderano a sistemare questa cosa?
> 
> o esiste un qualche impedimento tecnico o legale destinato a protrarsi nel tempo?

 

Da quanto ho capito bazzicando in IRC, per Konqueror è previsto un profondo restyling, motivo per cui è stato scelto Dolphin come file manager predefinito. In breve, Konqueror sarebbe diventato troppo ingestibile è incasinato dal punto di vista del codice. Quindi nelle release che seguiranno dovrebbero esserci delle novità in questo senso.

Saluti

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> e se provi a impostare l'agent fingendo di essere firefox ?

 

stesso effetto, ovviamente.

sarà illegale?

 :Laughing: 

 *tokj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> motivo per cui è stato scelto Dolphin come file manager
> 
> 

 

ecco un vero passo indietro.

speriamo proprio che non tolgano il file manager a konqueror, che è una chicca di browser proprio per quello, o resterò a kde3.8 per tuta la vita!

----------

## Krog

salve a tutti, ho appena installato kde4 svn dall'overlay

mi ci trovo molto bene tant'è che ho fatto la pazzia di disinstallare tutto kde 3

ora però si prospetta qualche problema: qualcosa ancora non va, come ad esempio l'svn di amarok, o kmail, o kopete che ha vari bug... e vorrei usare i corrispettivi per kde3.

Solo che se provo a lanciare tali programmi, non vengono trovate le librerie di kde3 e non funzionano.

Dovrei esportare le giuste directory di librerie suppongo, ma non so esattamente quali siano.

Per finire, se interessa, ecco uno screenshot

Sarebbe bello che chi sta smanettando come me con kde4 scambiasse qualche tip e ci si aiutasse a vicenda, che ne dite?

----------

## Krog

p.s.

konqueror si può ancora usare come file manager volendo

ma dolphin ha PIU' funzioni e capacità... provatelo senza essere prevenuti, poi se proprio non vi piace nulla e nessuno mai vi vieterà di usare konqueror per tutto, come prima.

----------

## Nuitari

una domanda ancora: ho installato kde4 dall'svn i meta pacchettoni giganti monolitici. 

Ora, se nn voglio tutte le funzionalità, esistono i pacchettini piccoli? come faccio a sapere quali installare? ho visto che per alcune ci sono ma cercavo un wiki o qualcosa che mi dicesse quali mettere. C'è nulla in giro?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> una domanda ancora: ho installato kde4 dall'svn i meta pacchettoni giganti monolitici. 
> 
> Ora, se nn voglio tutte le funzionalità, esistono i pacchettini piccoli? come faccio a sapere quali installare? ho visto che per alcune ci sono ma cercavo un wiki o qualcosa che mi dicesse quali mettere. C'è nulla in giro?

 

si, metti il primo, il quarto e il sedicesimo ...

Scusa ma se tu non sai cosa ti serve come pensi che gli altri possano fare una guida per dirtelo ...

se ti serve kmail lo installi altrimenti no, se ti serve kopete lo installi altrimenti no, se ti serve konsole lo installi ... ecc ecc ecc ...

----------

## Krog

credo che ci siano metapacchetti e split ebuild come kde3

aggiornamento sulla mia situazione: reinstallando kdelibs 3 mi funzionano anche i programmi di kde 3 (amarok, k3b, knetstat, ad esempio) anche su kde4

----------

## Scen

 *Krog wrote:*   

> aggiornamento sulla mia situazione: reinstallando kdelibs 3 mi funzionano anche i programmi di kde 3 (amarok, k3b, knetstat, ad esempio) anche su kde4

 

k3b non è stato ancora portato su KDE4.

x amarok e altri programmi bisogna installare la versione super hard-masked (penso sempre disponibile nell'overlay di kde4-experimental).

----------

## Krog

si ma ad esempio amarok svn semplicemente non funziona

bellissimo, innovativo, ma non funziona

però si può usare amarok stabile, unico requisito è avere le kdelibs di kde 3 (non sovrascrivono o bloccano le kdelibs 4)

lo stesso vale per k3b, uso kde 4 con k3b stabile e per kde 3

----------

## Nuitari

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si, metti il primo, il quarto e il sedicesimo ...
> 
> Scusa ma se tu non sai cosa ti serve come pensi che gli altri possano fare una guida per dirtelo ...
> ...

 

no scusami probabilmente mi sono espresso male io. Dunque il pacchetto per un kde base all'osso dovrebbe essere startkde giusto? il problema è che installandolo (con relative dipendenze) della versione 3.97.0 quando al login scelgo la sessione e si carica ma non completamente, arrivo ad avere un desktop vuoto senza barre, menu...solo col mouse e non posso interagirci. Da qui il mio dubbio che servisse qualche altro pacchetto per l'installazione base che non ho emerso. La mia lista di pacchetti è:

```

=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/kdelibs-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/kdepimlibs-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/ksplash-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/kwin-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/kreadconfig-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/ksmserver-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/kcminit-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/libkworkspace-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/solid-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/libplasma-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/libtaskmanager-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/kstartupconfig-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/kdebase-data-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/kdialog-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/kdesu-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/kdepasswd-3.97.0 **

=kde-base/libkonq-3.97.0 **

```

aggiornamento situazione: ho provato a riemergere startkde ma oggi mi dà questo errore:

```
!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.97.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.97.0 (masked by: EAPI , CHOST: )

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

```

ho già l'ultima versione di portage installata, non capisco dove sia il problema...

grazie

----------

## Kernel78

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> si, metti il primo, il quarto e il sedicesimo ...
> 
> Scusa ma se tu non sai cosa ti serve come pensi che gli altri possano fare una guida per dirtelo ...
> ...

 

Hai provato a leggere la guida ufficiale ?

----------

## CarloJekko

Appena provato su intel core quad 6600 2.4 Ghz Ram 4 giga nvidia 8500 Gt

I plugin di kwin rallentano il pc in una maniera incommensurabile (compiz è fluidissimo)

il desktop si incanta ogni 10 minuti... insomma... Secondo me non potevano rilasciarlo neanche come versione alfa... Comunque c'è scritto anche sul sito: questa è una versione iniziale su cui si poggeranno i futuri sviluppi.. Non è neanche lontano dall'essere una release ad uso domestico !!!

----------

## Kind_of_blue

@CarloJekko

Veramente ... provato con una Suse e con un PC meno potente del tuo (un 1.8 gigahertz, con 500 mega di ram ... e una vecchia nvidia) ... ed è straordinariamente leggero ... e piuttosto stabile

----------

## Krog

francamente a me con un amd64 3200 va molto più fluido e veloce di kde 3

mi crasha qualche applicazione secondaria a volte chiudendolo e alcune cose gtk che provano ad andare nella traybar... avevo letto che la cosa era fixata ma evidentemente l'overlay non ha ancora questo aggiornamento

per il resto, leggero davvero...

----------

## bandreabis

Provato, niente male sto kde4. Ho provato dolphin come file manager e mi piace molto. Ha molte più funzioni della versione che ho emergiato sulla mia Gentoo (kde3)...   :Confused: 

In ogni caso nonostante fosse una live era decisamente veloce...

Attendiamo.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> @CarloJekko
> 
> Veramente ... provato con una Suse e con un PC meno potente del tuo (un 1.8 gigahertz, con 500 mega di ram ... e una vecchia nvidia) ... ed è straordinariamente leggero ... e piuttosto stabile

 

Parlo degli effeti di kwin... non di kde.. per quello ho solo detto della sua instabilità  :Sad: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   @CarloJekko
> 
> Veramente ... provato con una Suse e con un PC meno potente del tuo (un 1.8 gigahertz, con 500 mega di ram ... e una vecchia nvidia) ... ed è straordinariamente leggero ... e piuttosto stabile 
> 
> Parlo degli effeti di kwin... non di kde.. per quello ho solo detto della sua instabilità 

 

Anch'io parlo degli effetti di Kwin

----------

## ercoppa

Io (versione kde svn) pur avendo aiglx/3D abilitato senza problemi (uso driver radeon con scheda ATI 9600) ho problemi a far andare gli effetti di kwin, appena spunto l'opzione per abilitarli tutto si blocca  :Sad: 

Qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta?

P.s. ovviamente con compiz fusion non ho problemi

----------

## Scen

```

# emerge -pv =kdebase-meta-4*

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kdebase-meta-4*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.0.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ingmar Vanhassel <ingmar@gentoo.org> (16 Jan 2008)

# Mask KDE 4.0.0 for testing. This release of KDE 4 will not be unmasked.

```

Della serie "aspetta e spera"  :Laughing: 

Avevo già provato l'overlay kde in un'installazione di testing a parte, ora mi butto anche io nel smascheramento massiccio e nella compilazione selvaggia  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -pv =kdebase-meta-4*
> ...

 

bah ... non è che ci voglia molto:

```
autounmask kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.0.0

emerge =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.0.0
```

PS.

Scusate... ma ho appena scoperto la comodità di atounmask   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bah ... non è che ci voglia molto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Lo so, lo so  :Wink: 

E' che se provo ad immaginarmi quelli che dicono "vabbè, aspetto che diventi stabile prima di installarlo"...  :Laughing: 

Attendiamo KDE 4.0.1  :Rolling Eyes:  (ma vista la rapidità di sviluppo del team KDE non dovremmo aspettare molto  :Cool:  )

----------

## Kind_of_blue

io sono davvero strabiliato dalla leggerezza e reattivita di tutto ... ma doprattutto da Okular ... l'uovo di colombo ... 

c'è modo di usarlo anche da kde3?

----------

## Scen

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> c'è modo di usarlo anche da kde3?

 

Penso proprio di no  :Sad: 

In quanto si basa, oltre che su QT4, anche sulle kdelibs-4.0 (e probabilmente c'è anche Plasma di mezzo  :Razz:  ).

Non ho idea se tecnicamente un "backporting" sia possibile, in quanto KDE4 condivise ben poco della base di codice di KDE3 (almeno così ho letto).

Via, buttiamoci a capofitto nel futuro dell'esperienza desktop!  :Razz:   :Cool: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

mi dicono che su Suse .. le app di kde4 funzionano dal 3.5 ... quindi il modo ci deve essere

[Edito]Basta andarsi a prendere i binari in /usr/kde/4.0/bin/ ... e i come un defiente tentavo di aprire i programmi dai file .desktop

----------

## DANNO__

Io sono passato direttamente all'svn...e devo dire che è abbastanza stabile, per ora nessun crash!

Lo sto utilizzando senza la gazzosa degli effetti 3d(ho provato ad abilitarli ma si rallenta tutto!Eppure ho una gefo6800 O_o'),unico neo che ho trovato fin'ora è dolphin,io ero abituato a gestire le finestre tramite i tab(con konqueror),qua invece mi sa che non esistono   :Crying or Very sad: 

In compenso lo trovo molto più snello del 3.5.8.

P.s l'svn contiene anche il kdepim ora lo provo!

----------

## Scen

Sto scrivendo da Konqueror 4.0.0  :Cool: 

Rispetto alla versione 3.97 le cose sono migliorate parecchio, tutte le sbavature che avevo notato sono state limate. Rimane ancora qualcosina ma nell'insieme il lavoro mi pare buono.

Per ora le "rogne" maggiori per me sono

in konsole emerge non imposta il titolo della finestra (ma forse non è un problema di konsole ma di portage)

scrivendo nel forum di Gentoo, se clicco per inserire un emoticon ogni tanto mi spariscono pezzi di testo (ma se poi faccio "Anteprima" mi ricompaiono)

l'ambiente non è ancora completamente tradotto (ma sono solidale con il team di traduzione italiano di KDE, posso capire BENE cosa stanno passando :rolleyes:  :Wink:  )

non trovo nessun pulsante per entrare in "modalità amministrativa" di KDM

Ora l'unica "difficoltà" sarà abituarsi al nuovo ambiente  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

ma Dolphin, può mostrare i permessi dei file?

----------

## DANNO__

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma Dolphin, può mostrare i permessi dei file?

 

Si,cliccando con il tasto destro su un file-->properties ti compare il vecchio menu del kde con le propietà del file,tra le quali i permessi.

Comunque oggi sono incappato in 2 problemini...

1) Stavo provando ad utilizzare la modalita di esplorazione a colonne(davvero interessante!)poi ho provato creare una nuova cartella,ma la colonna era piena di files,quindi non potevo clikkare da nessuna parte per fare il new folder...morale della favola son dovuto tornare alla visualizzazione in icone   :Rolling Eyes: 

2) Applicazione impazzita(non legata al kde),clikko col tasto destro per chiuderla dal task manager ma anzichè trovare il menu del processo compare quello del widget...senza farci troppo caso chiudo,terminando cosi il widget   :Shocked:  .Per ripristinarlo non è stato tanto facile e intuitivo,inizialmente aprivo il widget e provavo a trascinarlo nella barra,ma non si "appiccicava",anzi finiva dietro!!!Poi colpo di genio(o meglio di cu.o) ho notato che dal menu di selezione dei widget,tenendo premuto il tasto dx era possibile trascinarli fuori,cosi son riuscito a rimetterlo al suo posto.

Tutto sommato mi ci trovo bene,ho provato anche alcuni plasmoidi dal pacchetto extrageras e quello che mi è piaciuto di più è "Picture frame",una sorta di cornice virtuale sul quale è possibile caricare delle foto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nuitari

danno che pacchetto è per le widget aggiuntive? non riesco a trovarlo...

edito per descrivere un bug: ha cominciato a succedermi che quando apro un applicazione (es. firefox, dolphin, konqueror) l'applicazione si apre e lo schermo sotto di essa diventa tutto grigio. In parole povere mi scompare barra, sfondo ecc... E se chiudo l'applicazione lo schermo mi rimane completamente grigio, senza possibilità di attivare coi tasti del mouse nulla e senza poter interagire, sono costretto a fare ctrl alt del e riavviare la sessione. Succede anche ad altri?

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> danno che pacchetto è per le widget aggiuntive? non riesco a trovarlo...
> 
> edito per descrivere un bug: ha cominciato a succedermi che quando apro un applicazione (es. firefox, dolphin, konqueror) l'applicazione si apre e lo schermo sotto di essa diventa tutto grigio. In parole povere mi scompare barra, sfondo ecc... E se chiudo l'applicazione lo schermo mi rimane completamente grigio, senza possibilità di attivare coi tasti del mouse nulla e senza poter interagire, sono costretto a fare ctrl alt del e riavviare la sessione. Succede anche ad altri?

 

Pure a me....se non inserisco gli effetti di kwin, è più stabile... ma comunque impazziscce spesso.

Comunque devo dire che è stupendo... appena diventerà stabile (magari senza kicker) farò il passaggio sicuramente...

----------

## DANNO__

kde-misc/extragear-plasma (io uso la svn non la 4.0.0)

Il tuo bug penso sia un problema di render,nonostante tutto e' ancora giovane...dategli un p; di tempo!   :Wink: 

----------

## Krog

qualcun altro oltre me ha problemi con superkaramba?

appena provo ad aprire un qualsiasi tema superkaramba crasha

se lo lancio da console mi dà qualche errore legato a librerie "kross" ma non riesco a capire cosa emergere per averle

----------

## Krog

dopo l'ultima ricompilazione la cosa succede anche tentando di aggiungere plasmoidi.... nessun altro ha questo problema?

ho ovviamente cercato nel forum, qualcun altro ha risolto con ruby-config ruby18 ma a me non è cambiato niente  :Sad: 

----------

## lucapost

[semiOT]

Questa merita di essere letta: http://pollycoke.net/2008/02/03/inoculato-il-vaccino-della-liberta/

[/semiOT]

----------

